# eco aqualizer



## bushynose (Aug 17, 2004)

Has anyone used this product to reduce or eliminate algae growth.
www.ecoaqualizer.com


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Please do a search for this product on the site, you will find much discussion. But in a nutshell, send me the $69 and close your eyes, has the same effect on the algae.


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

The APD also had a few talks about the product and it's claims.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------

